# Metal Fans.



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Anyone want to jam...??
I'm comin home to sunny San Leon. \,,/


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Power/metal and thrash vocalist.
Looking for serious/pro musicians.
:cheers:


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

*Yeah Baby! \,,/*

This is what I'm talkin about. \,,/
http://video.search.yahoo.com/video...****+Off+and+Mad+About+It"&c=2&sigr=10olhohhe
:texasflag


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I actually like that band. I could bounce 3 barre chords. I don't have a Marshall and a LP though.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Gary said:


> I actually like that band. I could bounce 3 barre chords. I don't have a Marshall and a LP though.


:cheers:..Gary.


----------



## DrummerBoy471 (Nov 3, 2009)

If I was off work for more than 24hrs at a time id be down...


----------

